# On line RPGs



## Frontierzone (Feb 18, 2007)

Princess Bride Princess Bride 

 Frontier Zone Frontier Zone


----------



## Sketti (Feb 19, 2007)

Board games? Play by email? *doesn't feel like clicking XD* 

I run a PbeM game with allied sims called "The Fellowship of the Ottoman". Humerus ( ) fantasy for those who couldn't guess  

www.alliedsims.com


----------



## Frontierzone (Feb 19, 2007)

On line Role Playing Games. One silly, not quite, but almost fantasy-ish. The other serious Sci-fi.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm such a dork when it comes to online RPG's I still play Runescape---

mainly because I am too old to learn how to play anything else, and I have a special fondness for old school rpg's.


----------



## Frontierzone (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks, mods. I was wondering if maybe I should have posted here. Lenny, you were WRONG! Ahahahahahahaha! (BTW, just kidding. Giving you a hard time, dude, or mate, or guy, or floppy falling wonder, or........................)


----------



## Frontierzone (Feb 25, 2007)

The Star Tek Sim is cool! I have a Caitian on board the USS Beowulf. (I'm Mirra)


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 25, 2007)

The best free online rpg game is in opinone is RuneScape - the massive online adventure game by Jagex Ltd


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they finish the Star Wars Combine - Free Online Role-Playing Simulation Game soon, they still haven't put the combat in


----------



## Frontierzone (Feb 26, 2007)

So many games, so little time.


----------

